# cp x86 or x86_64

## Gentoo4Work

Simple question...

I'm on an x86_64-based machine, 5500 series Xeons.  The handbook says that after compiling a kernel to copy the bzImage located in arch/x86_64.  My conundrum is this: after compilation, I have bzImage in both arch/x86_64 AND arch/x86.  Moreover, watching the compilation it seems as if most modules, etc., are being pulled from the x86 directory, and, when complete, I get the message arch/x86/.../bzImage now ready -- no message about x86_64 -- but there's a bzImage located there, too.

Kernel is compiled with SMP and Core2 as proc family, if it makes any difference.

So which do I use?

----------

## platojones

On my system, the bzImage in x86_64/boot is just a symlink to the one in x86/boot.  You only get one bzImage, and it's 64 bit.

----------

## Gentoo4Work

Very cool, thank you.

----------

## Mad Merlin

FWIW, the x86 and x86_64 trees in the kernel were merged into just the x86 tree a few releases back.

----------

